# General advice needed



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

So, i am a newbie at keeping cichlids and am in the process of cycling my newly acquired tank (thanks riceburner for the great deal!). It is a 65g 48x18x18 tank, a magnum 350 canister loaded with sponges, scrubbies, and a bunch of fluval biomax media from a cycled HOB filter. lots of fake plants and a few rocks (working on getting more).

I have one question... Should I look into getting a second canister? Possibly an Ehiem 2115.

I also need some advice on stocking... Species, all males vs mixed, Male female ratios, number of fish, etc

I am trying to decide between the following Mbuna.

Pseudotropheus acei
Kenyi cichlid
labidochromis chisumulae
Labidochromis caeruleus
Labeotropheus trewavasae
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Cyno-axelrodi

Any input is apreciated. Any questions? Fire away!

Below is a pic of the setup (i hope), Please excuse the ugly aquascaping!









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MfmQFWjxBIBzPeQlUhg2XtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=email

Thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't help with the stocking but you should look into another canister or big HOB. 
Its a good thing to have more than one filter going.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree, you can never have enough filtration and that's especially true on a cichlid tank.

Here is some recommendations for a 55 and 75 gallon setup:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php
--
Paul


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Like the others I would recommend an additional HOB filter, it also helps with surface agitation (unless you plan on putting an air pump in the tank).
Your aquascaping is going to require more rocks/caves. Mbunas preffer rocks over plants.
I had a 75 gal mbuna tank, I put my fake plants near the back, and my caves/rocks in the middle. Pretty soon the fish had determined their "zones" and kept to them.
Personally I had yellow labs & Cyno-axelrodi (Nice yellow + purple mix) with a pleco and some dither fish.


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I just picked up a Fluval 306 today to add to the filtration I already have. I will be sure to add a lot more rocks and hiding places in the coming days.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

The extra filter will definately help, I had a single filter on my previous tank, and was constantly having to clean it by hand. as far as stocking goes.. the one fish on your list that I have experience with are the saulosi.. these are great fish for first time cichlid owners.. they don't get overly large and in my experience, their agression level is not as high as other breeds (depending on tank conditions). You will definately want more rocks though. Good luck with the new tank.


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Fly, I have already re-arranged what rocks I have and am looking for more. I may just have to sacrafice one of my patio stones to the hammer. Lol... Love the new fluval! Lots of room for sponges, 3 big baskets for bio, and it's silent so far. Like it better than the magnum.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's looking great.


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

I think i have figured out a list of species that I am going to look for. I do have a couple more questions before i take the plunge.

I know that to keep a "relatively" peaceful cichlid tank I will need the correct ratio of males and females. for example: 1M:4F.

Question 1: When purchasing at the LFS how do you sex them when they are juveniles? It seems pretty much impossible to me even after researching.

Question 2: If i went out and bought 5 fish (lets say Labs) and they turned out to be 3 males and one female, what do I do to correct the aggression problem that will eventually occur? I am sure the LFS wont take them back when mature.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sure with many of the cichlid enthusiasts that frequent this site there will be plenty of people who can help you to figure out the sexing... I am still fairly new at keeping cichlids myself, and one thing I have learned is- if all else fails... Google it. . Just out of curiosity.. what species did you decide? If you end up with lots of males just make sure there are enough caves and hiding spots for each male to call his own.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would recommend you buy all of your cichlids from Finatics when Mike opens his new store in Mississauga. When I bought my yellow labs from Mike and ended up with too many males he was more than happy to trade them in for some holding females. You can also count on getting the best quality fish for a great price when you shop at Finatics.
The store should be open in another couple of weeks.
--
Paul


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

I will definately check it out if I am in the area. Unfortunatly I live in east Markham so it's a little out of my way.


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

@fly4awhiteguy, here's the list of species that I am looking at stocking my tank with:
Pseudotropheus acei
Kenyi cichlid
labidochromis chisumulae
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)
Labeotropheus trewavasae
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Rusty Cichlid
Metriaclima estherae (Red)

I doubt i will be able to find them all, but i want to keep possibly 5 types and at least 4 of each.
and 2 or 3 synodontis multipunctatus (catfish) for a cleanup crew.

You asked if i had enough rocks an hiding places. Here is a pic of the tank now(cycle almost complete). Let me know what you think!


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Aquascaping looks better, if it were up to me I'd still get a few more rocks or caves, because these cichlids love them but yours looks ok.
My concern is your stocking now, in the long term you won't be able to house this many fish in a 65 gal.
The 1 inch of fish per gallon rule applies.
Most of these cichlids will easily and quickly reach at least 4-5 inches each, you're planning on keeping 20 plus two 5-6 inch catfish.
That's a total of 90 inches of fish (that's a conservative estimate) and they will reach this size within a year or so.
You may want to consider shaving your number down to 12 cichlids + 1 catfish or pleco


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Tino,

Yes, I am aware of the grossly overstocked level. However, I should have mentioned in my original post that I was not planning on stocking ALL of those species. They are just the ones that I like and may be choosing from.

Also, I was under the Impression that it's a good idea to overstock to reduce aggression (more than 1 inch / gallon). That is why I have 2 canister filters (fluval 306 and magnum 350).


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mantiz said:


> Thanks Tino,
> 
> Yes, I am aware of the grossly overstocked level. However, I should have mentioned in my original post that I was not planning on stocking ALL of those species. They are just the ones that I like and may be choosing from.
> 
> Also, I was under the Impression that it's a good idea to overstock to reduce aggression (more than 1 inch / gallon). That is why I have 2 canister filters (fluval 306 and magnum 350).


You're absolutely correct. As long as you keep the water pristine by doing large (50%) weekly water changes and clean your filters on a regular basis otherwise your water quality will suffer and your fish will get sick.

Keep in mind that the Magnum 350 is not a good biological filter and should be replaced with an Eheim Classic (2215 or 2217) or a Rena XP3.


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, I am aware of the 350's shortcomings so I changed out the default media with sponges, fluval biomedia and as many pot scrubies as it will hold. That should make it much better at handling a larger bio load.


----------

